# Canadian Gatherings?



## witcheswalk (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey, I was wondering if anybody knew of any gatherings/conventions/shows/ anything of that sort in Canada...more specific Ontario...and maybe if I'm lucky Ottawa...Thanks!


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey witcheswalk! Honestly, I don't know.... We have enough trouble getting Halloween stuff this side of the border, I don't think anyone would go though all the trouble for a convention... but I may be wrong... hopefully! 

BTW, welcome aboard!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey there. There are a few things to choose from in Ontario. Off the top of my head, there's the Festival of Fear in Toronto in August (which is part of the FanExpo). It's a horror convention with celebrities and artists and retailers.

I have a directory of Canadian events and Haunters that I updated last year. You can check that out and see if there's anything of interest. 

I know the Ontario Haunter's club has been planning a Make and Take and you have to sign up by April 1st for the next one (taking place in Etobicoke).

Besides that, I can only think of smaller events that take place in Ontario.

We so badly need more big conventions. 

I've been chatting with another haunter about organizing a meet & greet for haunters. It'll be in Toronto, but if you're interested, contact me and I'll be sure to let you know if it gets off the ground!


----------



## witcheswalk (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey! thanks for the info the festival of fear sounds pretty awesome!...too bad I'll be in the maritimes for my best friends wedding


----------



## C'ooks Lane (Mar 21, 2009)

*Canadian Haunters Convention 2010*

Hey there everyone! My name is Matthew Flagler. I run a small (but growing!) haunt near Peterborough. 

I too, have lamented that while there are 4 major US conventions, there is not a single Canadian Convention. I have been doing A LOT of research and have learned that the market in Canada is HUGE!

Further, it is sad to me that there is not a single Canadian Website devoted to the Canadian Industry, nor one that lists Canadian Haunts comprehensively. Indeed, Halloween Project has a lot, and Victoria over at the Ontario Haunt Club has a bunch, but both are lacking. I have spent a couple weeks compiling what I think is the MOST comprehensive list compiled to date, but it still only numbers about 140 haunts. I KNOW there is at least three times that many in Canada. 

So I'm asking for your help! I need anyone/everyone that you know that operates a haunted attraction to email me the details. I've actually designed a survey, and will be posting the link on here sometime soon for anyone operating a haunt to take the quiz, as it seems that StatsCan has next to no information about the industry in Canada, either. Imagine!

Anyway, I am also now sourcing out a location in Ontario to host a National Haunters Convention. The short list of candidates presently are Niagara Area, Windsor, and Kitchener/Waterloo. These were chosen due to close proximity to the US Border and where the largest population base in the Province lives, the Golden Horseshoe. 

I am presently courting a few, large, National Sponsors to underwrite this event, and courting some US suppliers that I've developed a relationship with to come and be a part of this enormous undertaking. 

Stay tuned!! Matthew


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I would love to see something come to Canada. So please keep us posted.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Witcheswalk, it's a pleasure to meet another Canadian Witch and Halloween enthusiast. I'm out in BC, and we have a number of things that take place mainly here at the coast. I'll post what I can now and more at a later date.

FrightFest_British_Columbia_Gathering

BARNYARD PHANTOMS

ZombieWalk.com ~ View topic - VANCOUVER BC ZOMBIE WALK 2007

the Zombie is the blood soaked shirt is a friend of mine, who also organizes the Zombiewalk and is currently in the process of opening a year round Halloween Retail store. Once I get more details from him I will be sure to let you know.

Below is a source of info on the GatheringForLife Pagan Festival

www.GatheringForLife.org - The Gathering for Life on Earth - Pagan Festival

I'm not entirely sure what it is you are looking for. We also have various Wiccan Associations & Meetups, Pagan Meetings, etc. We also have a wicked Haunt right here in Chilliwack BC. Maybe if you could let me know a little more about what you're looking for I can see what other conventions & Meetups etc I could find for you out West here. But I do know that Spooky's retail store here in Vancouver is suppose to be brining us Halloween lovers a delightful change

Hope I've been of some help, look forward to getting to know you better.


----------



## witcheswalk (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm not a witch  ...that's the name of our haunt...I'm a guy

...BUT thanks for the info anyway! Too bad I'm not a little closer to BC


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Witcheswalk, sorry about that, although guys are welcome at all those links I provided anyways.

Well if you're ever out my way, here's the Annual Reapers Haunted Attraction in my city.

index.html

And if the link fails to work just google Reapers Haunted Attraction, and that should take you there. All the best on your search


----------



## C'ooks Lane (Mar 21, 2009)

*For 13mummy*

Hey mummy, I will do that! So do you operate a haunt currently? If so, what is it called? Does it have a website? I've just sent out a blanket email to 113 or so haunters telling them about my plans. The link to the survey is in it. I'll post it here right after this post. 

Thanks, Matthew


----------



## C'ooks Lane (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey All! As promised, here is the link to my Canadian Haunters Survey. If you run a haunt of any size, shape, or persuasion in Canada, I'd like for you to take some time to complete the survey. NONE of your personal information will be shared with anyone. All statistical data collected will be anonymous. Here's the link:
Canadian Haunted Attraction Industry Survey - Survey powered by eSurveysPro.com

Thanks, Matthew


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Jul 20, 2008)

Official plans have begun for a meet and greet in April in Toronto. Will come back with more info.


----------



## C'ooks Lane (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey, I almost forgot, if you are going to take the survey, you'll need a password: haunted

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

C'ooks Lane said:


> Hey mummy, I will do that! So do you operate a haunt currently? If so, what is it called? Does it have a website? I've just sent out a blanket email to 113 or so haunters telling them about my plans. The link to the survey is in it. I'll post it here right after this post.
> 
> Thanks, Matthew


I do have a home haunt, the name is Bloody Mary's Cemetery. I do not have a website yet, I would love to have one at some point. I just want to make sure my haunt is good enough for a website first. I do have a photos link in my signature. Looking forwar to your link.


----------



## C'ooks Lane (Mar 21, 2009)

mummy13: Awesome! And where is your home haunt operating? I'll add you to my list of haunts, which has grown to about 150 now. 

My website address is C'ooks Lane Haunted Hallowe'en

We started as a home haunt three years ago. The last year as a home haunt, we had 40 excited kids make the loooonnnngggg trek up the driveway to the house. We live waaayyyy out in the country. 

Last year we had over 300 people pay us to scare them, and this year we expect over 1,000 guests. We have expanded from one venue and nothing else, to this year having 2 venues, a charity BBQ, child care services, electric chair photos, and displays by the OPP Auxiliary, Scouts Canada, and MADD Canada along with merchandise sales. We are very excited, and you could be just a few years behind us if you wanted to go in that direction. 

I encourage you to follow the link in one of my other posts to complete the survey so that I can develop an accurate picture of the industry in Canada. If I can ever be of service, feel free to email me from my website. 

Thanks! Matthew


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

That's a great site C'ooks Lane! Hopefully I'll be able to visit your haunt this season! I'll be in for a meet in T.O. if that happens- thanks Ghoul Friday for planning this!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Jul 20, 2008)

Actually, someone else has stepped up and is taking the reigns for the meet and greet. It sounds as if it will take place Saturday April 25th. I'll be back with more info as it comes in.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

C'ooks Lane said:


> mummy13: Awesome! And where is your home haunt operating? I'll add you to my list of haunts, which has grown to about 150 now.
> 
> My website address is C'ooks Lane Haunted Hallowe'en
> 
> ...


Hey, I did go to the other link you provided an filled it out. Hope that helps. That's so great the you are doing so well. I just moved into a very new development last year. So I decided to put up signs to direct people to my house. Which in tern gave me 200 TOT's plus tons of adults probably 100. Most of whom said they thought my street were just show homes and would have never have come if it weren't for my signs. I hope this year will be even bigger. I will continue with the signs.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Jul 20, 2008)

So it's official. April 25th at around 7 pm in a pub in the Yonge and Sheppard area. Jeff (head organizer for the event) is booking a space. He's looking for a head count. I encourage anyone interested in attending to sign up for the Ontario Haunter's Club to get specifics and let people know you're coming.

Or, if for some reason you don't want to sign up to OHC but you want to meet up that night, send me an email/pm.


----------



## C'ooks Lane (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey all! Sorry, it's been a while since I've been on here! Just in case you haven't laready heard, the first ever Canadian Haunters Convention has been launched-it is being held from May 7-9, 2010 at the Parkway Convention Centre in St. Catharines, Ontario. The website for the convention is Home

We already have some of the biggest names in the business booked to present, including Leonard Pickel and Dick Terhune, as well as some amazing Canadian talent. Check it out! Registration details are on the site.

Thanks, 

Matthew Flagler, Haunt Canada Productions
Canadian Haunters Convention
Home


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Ottawa sucks!!!!!!! why are we so far away from everything that is cool!


----------

